# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  test

## Ndrew

klskdf 

1
[/URL]

----------


## ndlns

Δεν ξέρω τι θες να κάνεις, αλλά το τεστ απέτυχε...
Για να βάλεις φωτογραφίες, αν έχεις smartphone κατέβασε Tapatalk από market μπες στο φόρουμ και ανεβάζεις από εκεί πανεύκολα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τις ανεβασε μεσω photobucket που μετα κλειδωνουν ...

τις εμφανισα με αυτό τον τροπο γ

Πώς να δείτε τις φωτογραφίες του φορουμ που δεν εμφανίζονται ! 

ια μενα και τις ανεβασα μετα στο imgur για να φαινονται και τις αντικατεστησα στο θεμα

Άρρωστη αρσενική καρδερίνα

----------

